# 381 HD DVR??



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I was browsing the Dish website under available receivers and they still have the 381 HD DVR. Curious, I checked it out. It apparently has 2 RCA Video/audio INPUTS, but it doesn't really explain their purpose (an subsequently 2 outputs also). I know on the old 721 model, it had 1 RCA input, and it would incorporate that feed to a channel......channel 0. So you could hook up a DVD player in this manner, tune to channel 0 an watch it. Does the 381 do the same?? Also curious, it has QAM Tuner. the manual only briefly explains this is used for large tenant buildings. It sounds to me like if you hooked this up to a cable TV feed, it would give you cable channels. Anyone ever used 1 of these receivers or have some insight?? Not saying I'm interested in buying one, but it does sound interesting but perhaps its not as interesting as I'm thinking. 1 drawback, DVI output, not HDMI,


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The 381 is an obsolete receiver and is not satellite HD or DVR. I think the inputs were for OTA at one point and the receiver would act as a pass-though, but no longer does. Have a link so I can escalate this for correction?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

It's right here on the Receiver Manuals page:
http://www.mydish.com/support/receiver-manuals

Sorry, I misread it was a DVR. It does clearly say NonDVR.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

shadough said:


> It's right here on the Receiver Manuals page:
> http://www.mydish.com/support/receiver-manuals
> 
> Sorry, I misread it was a DVR. It does clearly say NonDVR.


DISH has discontinued the 811 & 381 same unit it was only HD on OTA signals it could tune MPEG2 but not MPEG4.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

shadough said:


> It's right here on the Receiver Manuals page:
> http://www.mydish.com/support/receiver-manuals
> 
> Sorry, I misread it was a DVR. It does clearly say NonDVR.


Thanks! I will get this escalated for correction. Bottom line: you don't want a 381


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

[email protected] Network said:


> Thanks! I will get this escalated for correction. Bottom line: you don't want a 381


There are a few other receivers that need updating. 381/222/501/508/510/301 & 111


----------

